# Dolomiti Superbike 2007



## nohill (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
kurz vor dem Eintritt ins Schwabenalter wage ich mich an meinen ersten Marathon, allerdings nur die kurze Distanz, beim Dolomiti Superbike am 08.07.07. 
Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach Tips von Kennern mit eigenen Erfahrungen bei dieser Veranstaltung, in Bezug auf Strecke -gibt es Tragepassagen, wie muss ich mir die Strecke kräftemäßig einteilen,... und Material  Fully oder Hardtail die bessere Wahl, ... .
Für ein paar gute Tips wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Also die Kurze Runde ist echt easy zu fahren. Nichts zu Tragen und keine kniffligen Trails. 

Zu Beginn hast einen langen Asphaltanstieg und am Schluss noch zur Plätzwiese auf einem breiten Fahrweg.

Ein Fully ist lediglich richtung Schluderbach angenehm weil es da am Bach entlang etwas rumpelt. 

Ich würde die Kurze aber mit Hardtail fahren.

Die lange ist nicht nur 50km länger, sondern 3mal so hart.

Kurz ist prima zum anfangen.

DerDolomiti ist einer der schönsten Marathons. Hier passt alles! Organisation, Preis, Leistung, Verpflegung und geiles Flair.

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taylor (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
möchte auch erstmals den Dolomiti fahren. Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob die kurze oder die (sehr) lange. Kann mir jemand was zur langen Strecke sagen - das Höhenprofil kenn ich. Danke.


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Tretschwein,

erzähle noch mal bitte was zur 120er Runde. Ich fahre den Dolomiti auch zum ersten mal und werde mit meinem Epic am Start stehen. Geplant ist die 120er Runde, ausser es regnet an diesem Tag. Das Hardtail hat nur V-Brakes und ich denke das ich mit Scheibe und dem Fully "entspannter"  über die große Runde komme.

1. gibt es ruppige Abfahrten/Trails?
2. wie sind die Anstiege vom Untergrund her?
usw.

Ich bin gespannt 

Grüße Toni


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Also ich fahr auch mit Fully, obwohl man es nicht unbedingt braucht. Unterm Strich ist es aber um so viel angenehmer, dass es eher von Vorteil ist.

Die 60km "Umweg" sind doppelt so lange machen die 120er aber dreimal so hart wie die Kurze. 

Genaues kann ich nicht sagen, weil die Strecke dieses Jahr zum ersten mal so ist. Letztes Jahr was sie entgegengesetzt un ich fand sie echt hart.
Wurde 57. mit ca 6.07h. Nur damit ihr die Zeit ungefähr abschätzen könnt.

Untergrund ist meist gut. Sehr abwechlungsreiche geniale Strecke. Genial organisiert. Da ist alles dabei.

Wie gehabt ist das letzte Stück, das auch die Halbstreckler fahren. Geht immer so leiicht bergauf bis es zu Plätzwiese auf gutem Weg hochgeht. 

Gerade hier nach Schluderbach liebe ich das Fully. Man ist schon zermürbt, Es röttelt so dahin, Wurzelpassagen und Gerölliges wechselt sich ab.
Mit Fully komm ich entspannt zum Abzeig.

Sorry das lässt sich schwer beschreiben. Habt Spass! Ich fahr den Dolomiti sich schon zum 7. oder 8. mal.


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Info. Ich hoffe das ich mit ca. 8,5 Std. hinkomme. Leider ist mein Epic nicht so leicht wie Dein Trek Fuel.


----------



## zauberer089 (13. Juni 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo Tretschwein,
> 
> erzähle noch mal bitte was zur 120er Runde. Ich fahre den Dolomiti auch zum ersten mal und werde mit meinem Epic am Start stehen. Geplant ist die 120er Runde, ausser es regnet an diesem Tag. Das Hardtail hat nur V-Brakes und ich denke das ich mit Scheibe und dem Fully "entspannter"  über die große Runde komme.
> 
> ...



also das man ne Scheibenbremse braucht, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen 

Fully ist vielleicht etwas enspannter, dafür auf dem knappen Viertel Asphaltanteil nutzlos. 

Trails wenig und kurz, ruppige Abfahrten ja, ebenso ruppige (fast) Flachstücke.
Die Anstiege sind gut fahrbar soweit ich mich erinnere. 

ich fahr Hardtail mit V-Brakes, das hat schon geklappt und auch mangels Alternative


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juni 2007)

Ja, auch ich bin den Dolo schon mit Harddtails gefahren, aber Fullys sind doch deutlich angenehmer und haben auch mehr Sicherheitsreserve. Ist jedenfalls eine wunderschöne Veranstaltung! Hoffentlich bin ich dieses Jahr auch wieder mal dabei. Aus HH immer ein ganz schöner Akt.


----------



## zauberer089 (14. Juni 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Gerade hier nach Schludebach liebe ich das Fully. Man ich schon zermürbt, Es röttelt so dahin, Wurzelpassagen und gerölliges wechselt sich ab.
> Mit Fully komm ich entspannt zum Abzeig.



das stimmt, dieser Streckenteil ist ein bevorzugtes Fullystück.
Mit dem Hardtail musst du ständig aus dem Sattel, es "rollt" kilometerlang nicht rund.
Der letzte Anstieg zur Plätzwiese ist dann wieder Erholung für die Knochen und das Hardtail optimal bis zum Ziel


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Juni 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> also das man ne Scheibenbremse braucht, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen
> 
> Fully ist vielleicht etwas enspannter, dafür auf dem knappen Viertel Asphaltanteil nutzlos.
> 
> ...



Und die restlichen 3/4tel? Ich weis schon, was Du meinst. Ich fahre auch oft mit dem Hardtail.

Deine Argumente sind klassische Hardtailfahrer Argumente.

Ich sag ja "unterm Strich" von Vorteil


----------



## zauberer089 (5. Juli 2007)

noch 4 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stifta (5. Juli 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> noch 4 Tage



und immer noch schlechtes Wetter  ,
soll am Sonntag aber besser sein


----------



## Compagnon (5. Juli 2007)

Wer kann denn was zur Langstrecke im Vergleich zu vor 2 Jahren sagen? Laut "offiziellen" Angaben ist sie 8km und 800 HM länger. Beim Blick aufs HP fällt mir jetzt aber kein großer Unterschied auf.


----------



## Stifta (5. Juli 2007)

Compagnon schrieb:


> Wer kann denn was zur Langstrecke im Vergleich zu vor 2 Jahren sagen? Laut "offiziellen" Angaben ist sie 8km und 800 HM länger. Beim Blick aufs HP fällt mir jetzt aber kein großer Unterschied auf.


früher gings vom Helm runter nach Sexten, jetzt fährt man vom Helm weiter zur Nemesalm,dann Abfahrt zum Kreuzbergpass, hoch zu den Rotwandwiesen und dann erst runter nach Sexten, Rest bleibt wie gehabt, nur einige kleine Änderungen (fast kein mehr Asphalt bei Abfahrt nach Vierschach )


----------



## taylor (5. Juli 2007)

Wie ist den Strecke? Dort hat es nach Wetter.com auch die ganze Zeit geregnet. Nach Frammersbach bin ich wenig traumatisiert von Schlamm und Wasser.


----------



## The Tretschwein (5. Juli 2007)

Stecke sollte den Regen gut verkraften. Ab heute ist es da schön Wetter.


----------



## Stifta (5. Juli 2007)

momentan ziehen noch Schauer durch, Wetter bessert sich aber, die Strecke trocknet aber schnell ab und einige Schlammpassagen sind sicher gewollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peitor (6. Juli 2007)

Aktuelles Wetter in Südtirol. DirektLink






aktuelle wetterinfos aus südtirol findet man hier:
http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.htm



mit niederschlags radar!
http://www.provinz.bz.it/hydro/precipitazioni_d.asp


----------



## zauberer089 (8. Juli 2007)

schee wars


----------



## Stifta (8. Juli 2007)

traumhaft


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2007)

ja. war eine sehr gute veranstaltung. nur die verpflegung war imho nicht so toll organisiert. habe aber nur den vergleich zu frammersbach, da es erst mein zweiter marathon war.


----------



## cerrotorre (9. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja. war eine sehr gute veranstaltung. nur die verpflegung war imho nicht so toll organisiert. habe aber nur den vergleich zu frammersbach, da es erst mein zweiter marathon war.



Das mit der Verpflegung ist auch meiner Ansicht nach das einzige große Problem beim DSB. Manche Leute sagen "man kriegt ja ein gutes Racepackage mit Geschenk", aber das ist meiner Ansicht nach schon von den Sponsoren gedeckt.
Das Yoghurt, die Spaghetti und die Äpfel kaufen die sicher nicht ein. 40 Euro zahlen, und dann am Ziel nur mit einer Wassermelon vorlieb nehmen zu müssen ist meiner Ansicht nach etwas mager. Bei anderen Radrennen in der Gegend zahlt man knapp über die Hälfte, bekommt aber im Ziel, Kuchen, getrocknete Pflaumen, Rosinen, Nüsse, usw... und da sind auch ca. 1000 Leute am Start.
Die Pasta ist geschmacklich auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei, aber Kohlenhydrate sind Kohlenhydrate. ;-)


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2007)

mir ging es weniger um das preis-leistungsverhältnis. 
gestört hat mich, dass die feed-zonen relativ kurz waren und nur wenig helfer flaschen etc. verteilt haben. also so im vorbeifahren zupacken hat bei mir zumindest nicht ein einziges mal funktioniert, weil einfach kein helfer mit flaschen, riegel oder iso zum anreichen präsent war. 
anhalten wollte ich nicht - zumal direkt an den tischen sowieso alles zugeparkt war - und so bin ich halt leer ausgegangen bis auf einen mini becher cola kurz vorm plätzwiesn aufstieg.

aber egal - insgesamt fand ich die veanstaltung wie gesagt super und wir werden im nächsten jahr sicher wieder dabei sein.

ps: welche streckenlänge habt ihr eigentlich gemessen. mein cm hat mir für die mittelstrecke 61,8 km und 1560hm ausgespuckt, bei meinen mitfahrern wars genauso. datasport gibt 57 km an - irgendwie kommt mir das aber nicht so stimmig vor. geht das sonst wem noch so?


----------



## zauberer089 (9. Juli 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> .....die mittelstrecke 61,8 km und 1560hm ausgespuckt, bei meinen mitfahrern wars genauso. datasport gibt 57 km an - irgendwie kommt mir das aber nicht so stimmig vor. geht das sonst wem noch so?




61,4km und 1580Hm hab ich aufm Tacho.

Datasport gibt 60,5km anhttp://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/dolomiti/, das ist die offizielle Messung von BikeGPS.

Vermute mal, dass die GPS Höhenmeter genauer sind als unsere (immer zuwenig anzeigenden) barometrischen Höhenmesser im Polar, HAC oder Ciclomaster.

Auf den 61km hätte ich 4x Picknick an Verpflegungsstellen ohne Stress und Stau machen können, hatte aber keinen Hunger


----------



## condi (9. Juli 2007)

War ne super Veranstaltung. Leider habe ich am Anfang etwas zu wenig getrunken und ab Kilometer 70 heftige Krämpfe bekommen. Habe dadurch gut 1,5 Stunden verloren, aber die Langstrecke trotzdem irgendwie überstanden.
Was die Verpflegung betrifft kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Gerade an den ersten Labestationen war das Gedränge groß. Hier könnte die doppelte Kapazität nicht schaden. 
Insgesamt war es aber ne super Veranstaltung mit schöner Streckenführung.

Sportliche Grüße
Danny


----------



## arnomtb (9. Juli 2007)

War echt geil, super organissiert. Wie von einigen gesagt war die Verpflegung etwas überfordert. War aber nicht so schlimm....
Obwohl ich mich im Rennen so geärgert habe... Bis Toblach (bin den kurzen gefahren) war ich mehr ausser der Strasse als drauf weil viele Biker überhaupt kein Verständniss für schnellere Fahrer haben und einfach nicht ausstellen. Auf der single-trail Abfahrt oberhalb von Toblach wurde das bike mittelt im Weg danebenhergehend geschoben, dass ein Vorbeikommen unmöglich war. Kann nicht verstehen was solche Leute denken... Ist ja logisch dass es schwächere Fahrer auch gibt, man hat ja Verständniss, sollte aber umgekehrt gleich gelten.
Und die Pasta im Zelt muss ich loben!!!! War wirklich lecker wenn man bedenkt welche Mengen da gekocht werden. Vielleicht war meine gerade frisch aus dem Topf und hat deshalb so geschmeckt...
Das Wetter hat es auch super gemeint, heute regnet es schon seit 5 Uhr früh fast ohne Unterbrechung.


----------



## Stifta (9. Juli 2007)

Was ich bemerkt habe,viele Fahrer sind mit einer  o,5 Liter Flasche gestartet (Gewicht?),und deshalb bei der ersten Verpflegung (18 Km lange Distanz) am Verdursten waren und folglich Zeile gestanden sind um die Flasche aufzufüllen.
Ich bin mit  2 Flaschen und einigen Rigeln gestartet, und somit bis zur zweiten Station  (Innichen 34 Km) wo es neben Bananen, Kuchen, Melonen auch Power Bars durchgefahren, danach gab an den Labstationen keine  Probleme mehr, auch die Dinge an den Vepflegestellen- mit Ausnahme Ziel - war OK, ich bin auf den 120 Km weder verdurstet oder verhungert, leider tritt im Ziel immer das bekannte Problem auftritt, die Verpflegung wird anstelle von den Athleten von den Zuschauern in Radkleidung abgeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cerrotorre (9. Juli 2007)

arnomtb schrieb:


> ... Bis Toblach (bin den kurzen gefahren) war ich mehr ausser der Strasse als drauf weil viele Biker überhaupt kein Verständniss für schnellere Fahrer haben und einfach nicht ausstellen. ...



ach, dann wars du derjenige, der dem Bauern das ganze Heu mit der Schaltung abgeräumt hat?  

nee, ist schon wahr, ich bin auch kein Spitzenathlet, aber aufgehalten worden bin ich auch. Beim Überholen muß man dann halt oftmals ein Schwein sein. ;-)


----------



## arnomtb (9. Juli 2007)

Noch mehr Schwein Hab gleich am Anfang einen über die Böschung befördert, war aber seine Schuld nicht meine. Böschung links, ich überhole links und er verhackt sich an meinem Lenker. Er kippt nach links über mein Hinterrad und schon ist er weg. Kann vorkommen, leider...... Aber das nächste Jahr müsste dann ja ein besserer Startplatz drinnen sein denke ich mal...


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Juli 2007)

Wieder mal geil!

Obwohl es mich unten an der Plätzwiese mit Magenkrämpfen zerlegt hat, wars wieder mal super. Ok wenn man dann an der Kotzgrenze hochschleichen muss ist das in dem Moment nicht so toll....dennoch bin ich auch nächstes Jahr dabei.


----------



## Compagnon (9. Juli 2007)

Ganz so schlimm gings mir nicht, aber am Ende hab ich nach Wasser gerungen... Ja ja, Gel mit Isodrink runterspülen ist keine so gute Kombi; Kuchen hat diesmal gefehlt, dafür war die Melone super. Am Ende kommen soviele Verpflegungsstationen, daß man die 2. Hälfte auf eine Trinkflasche verzichten könnte. Fies fand ich den Bergpreis am 2. Anstieg: man meint man ist schon oben, und dann gehts nach kurzer Abfahrt noch ewig weiter rauf. Ansonsten hatte ich nur 3250 HM auf meinem Ciclo, blödes Teil


----------



## s_works (10. Juli 2007)

Ich fand den Marathon echt sehr sehr gut. Davon könnten sich einige Veranstaltungen ein grosses Stück abschneiden.

Vor lauter Panorama hab ich mich desöfteren beim "in der Gegend" herumschauen ertappt. Schade fand ich, dass ich gaaanz hinten starten musste. Leider sind viele auf den ersten Kilometern so langsam gefahren, dass ein eigenes Tempo nicht wirklich möglich war. Immerhin hat noch für Rang 26. gereicht - bin wirklich zufrieden. Fands sogar Zeit für ne ausgiebige Pinkelpause mit Traumaussicht. An einigen Labestationen wurde man sogar genötigt Paninos mit Schinken zu verzehren. 

Lustigerweise hatte mein Polar 3370 hm angezeigt, der meines Kollegen 3360 hm und die Ausschreibung hatte 3900? Was stimmt jetzt? Ist ein Garmin wirklich genauer? Die Höhenmeter werde doch beim Garmin auch nur über den Luftdruck eruiert oder?


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2007)

Höhhhhh!

Dann müssten wir mal irgenwo zusammengefahren sein. Bist aber sicher erst 10 min nach mir los?

War auch immer so um den 20-25 unterwegs, bis es mich unten total geknickt hat. Enervit + Anstrengung war bei mir nicht so gut.


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2007)

cerrotorre schrieb:


> Das mit der Verpflegung ist auch meiner Ansicht nach das einzige große Problem beim DSB. Manche Leute sagen "man kriegt ja ein gutes Racepackage mit Geschenk", aber das ist meiner Ansicht nach schon von den Sponsoren gedeckt.
> Das Yoghurt, die Spaghetti und die Äpfel kaufen die sicher nicht ein. 40 Euro zahlen, und dann am Ziel nur mit einer Wassermelon vorlieb nehmen zu müssen ist meiner Ansicht nach etwas mager. Bei anderen Radrennen in der Gegend zahlt man knapp über die Hälfte, bekommt aber im Ziel, Kuchen, getrocknete Pflaumen, Rosinen, Nüsse, usw... und da sind auch ca. 1000 Leute am Start.
> Die Pasta ist geschmacklich auch nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei, aber Kohlenhydrate sind Kohlenhydrate. ;-)



also ich finde die 40 euro sind schon noch zu rechtfertigen. das startpaket ist wirklich nicht schlecht. der rucksack kostet im geschäft auch sicherlich seine 20 .
man sollte vielleicht wählen können ob "mit paket" für 40euro oder nur "rennen+verpflegung" für 20euro. denn so manch einer hat zu hause halt schon zig regenjacken, rucksäcke usw herumliegen...



s_works schrieb:


> Lustigerweise hatte mein Polar 3370 hm angezeigt, der meines Kollegen 3360 hm und die Ausschreibung hatte 3900? Was stimmt jetzt? Ist ein Garmin wirklich genauer? Die Höhenmeter werde doch beim Garmin auch nur über den Luftdruck eruiert oder?



den 3853hm laut ausschreibung trau ich auch nicht. mein sigma sagt 3539hm.
keine ahnung was jetzt stimmt.

-----------------------------
insgesamt wars eine sehr geile erfahrung. und das obwohl ich gegen schluss total eingebrochen bin. nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder!


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2007)

wenn ichs mit dem Kitzalpbike vergleiche, waren das weniger HÃ¶henmeter. Rein gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤ssig.

Die 40â¬ sind mehr als OK! 
Kurti und Co habens wieder perfekt gemacht. ( Nur fÃ¼r die Flaschen hat er eins drÃ¼ber bekommen)


----------



## zauberer089 (10. Juli 2007)

ich vertrag das Enervit Isozeugs auch ned.
mir gings mal beim Dreiländergiro ziemlich übel damit.

vermute das liegt am hohen Fructosegehalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2007)

wieder mal was dazu gelernt. Hatte leider nur 2 Beutel Powergel mit.


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ( Nur für die Flaschen hat er eins drüber bekommen)



meinst du die roten flaschen an den verpflegungen?

zuerst hab ich gemeint ich hab eine mit defektem verschluss gekriegt. 
kann ja nicht sein dass man volle kanne drücken muss und dann auch noch saugen bis man blau wird...


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2007)

genau! 
Die lagen ja auch alle 50 meter danach wieder rum..


----------



## cerrotorre (10. Juli 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> also ich finde die 40 euro sind schon noch zu rechtfertigen. das startpaket ist wirklich nicht schlecht. der rucksack kostet im geschäft auch sicherlich seine 20 .
> man sollte vielleicht wählen können ob "mit paket" für 40euro oder nur "rennen+verpflegung" für 20euro. denn so manch einer hat zu hause halt schon zig regenjacken, rucksäcke usw herumliegen...
> 
> 
> ...



für das Starterpaket zahlen die sicher keinen cent. Sind ja alles Produkte von Sponsoren.

Ich vergleich das halt mal mit der Vecia Ferovia; dort bekommst du auch 1 T-Shirt, 1 Paar Socken, Flasche, bessere Pastaparty, und um Längen bessere Verpflegung während und nach dem Rennen. Kostet 20 Euro.
Und dort sind auch 1000 Leute am Start.


----------



## sekt88 (10. Juli 2007)

squeezy ist das non plus utra.


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2007)

cerrotorre schrieb:


> für das Starterpaket zahlen die sicher keinen cent. Sind ja alles Produkte von Sponsoren.
> 
> Ich vergleich das halt mal mit der Vecia Ferovia; dort bekommst du auch 1 T-Shirt, 1 Paar Socken, Flasche, bessere Pastaparty, und um Längen bessere Verpflegung während und nach dem Rennen. Kostet 20 Euro.
> Und dort sind auch 1000 Leute am Start.



ja schon klar dass sie nichts zahlen. aber etwas "wert" sind die produkte trotzdem. überhaupt den rucksack find ich nicht schlecht.

vecia ferovia geht über 35km. da gestaltet sich verpflegung + organisation etwas einfacher.

marathons die mehr bieten gibt es in der tat nur seeehr wenige. rampitour zb 23 euro pro rennen und dafür gibts ein teller verkochte nudeln + 1/2 liter mineral.

wo ich dir recht gebe: die schlussverpflegung muss üppiger sein. verstehe auch nicht warum es da nicht die gleichen sachen wie auf der strecke gibt. vermutlich weil die begleitpersonen drüber herfallen würden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stifta (10. Juli 2007)

40 Euro für gut 6 Stunden Spaß, für mich voll OK, egal ob die Produkte gesponsert sind oder nicht.
(Was kostet ein Abend in der Disco? ;-))


----------



## arnomtb (10. Juli 2007)

Eben!!! Und da kommt man oft nicht so befriedigt nach Hause


----------



## BaSiS (10. Juli 2007)

arnomtb schrieb:


> Eben!!! Und da kommt man oft nicht so befriedigt nach Hause


geil, wenigstens einer ist befriedigt


----------



## Toni172 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

das war mein erster Dolomiti-Superbike und ich kann nur sagen "Super Veranstalltung". Die 40,- Euro fand ich OK. Viele Verpflegungsstationen mit netten Helfern und ausreichend Essensauswahl. Auch sonst hat es organisatorisch (Startnummernausgabe, Toiletten, Startaufstellung, usw.) alles bestens funktioniert.

Bei den Höhenmetern hatte ich auch ca. 3400hm. Somit fehlt bis zu den angegebenen 3850hm noch einiges. Mich würde mal interessieren was die UCI dazu sagt. Die Strecke soll ja im nächsten Jahr die WM Strecke werden.

Mit meinem Rennverlauf bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich mir das Knie geprellt was mir auch am Sonntag zu schaffen machte. Ab km 35 hatte ich wieder schmerzen. Am Dürensee dachte ich schon an Aufgabe habe      aber dann doch noch die Auffahrt zur Plätzwiese in Angriff genommen. Dachte ja auch diese wäre länger (wegen der fehlenden Höhenmetern). Um so mehr war ich erstaunt als ich dann so schnell oben war . 
Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich und hat auch technisch gefordert. 
An einigen stellen zur Rotwandwiese und zum Anstieg zum Haunold war schieben angesagt. Überhaupt hat es vielen an Fahrtechnik gefehlt, egal ob bergauf oder bergab. 
Da trainieren wohl einige zuviel auf dem Renner. 

Fazit: Ich komme wieder


----------



## zauberer089 (11. Juli 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ....Bei den Höhenmetern hatte ich auch ca. 3400hm. Somit fehlt bis zu den angegebenen 3850hm noch einiges. Mich würde mal interessieren was die UCI dazu sagt. Die Strecke soll ja im nächsten Jahr die WM Strecke werden.
> 
> ......



das dürfte der UCI wurscht sein 


nochmal die Frage an die Experten:
ist ein gutes GPS in der Lage die Höhenmeter exakter zu messen als ein ungenauer barometrischer Höhenmesser wie im Polar/HAC/Cyclomaster ...? 

Bei jeder BikeGPS-vermessenen Marathonstrecke hat mein Polar bislang ca. 10% Abweichung nach unten gehabt.



Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fazit: Ich komme wieder



aber selbstverständlich


----------



## lens83 (11. Juli 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Strecke war sehr abwechslungsreich und hat auch technisch gefordert.



technisch gefordert? hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## arnomtb (11. Juli 2007)

Auch meiner Meinung nach stimmen die Höhenmeter nicht... Die kurze Strecke wird auch mit 1785 HM angegeben, aber mein HAC5 gab mir 1571 an.
Auch wenn man das Höhenprofil so nachrechnet, auch bei der langen Strecke kommt man eher auf unsere Werte als an die angegeben...
Werde den Kurt mal fragen, wie und mit was diese gemessen wurden!!


----------



## bike bike (11. Juli 2007)

Die Vermessung hat meines Wissens nach der Ulli Stanciu per GPS gemacht. Interessanterweise war die Medium-Distanz früher mit 1500/ 1600 hm beziffert, was euren und meinen Messungen wesentlich näher kommt ...

Auch bei diversen Transalp-Challenge-Etappen hat sich Ulli S. ziemlich verrechnet. zb dieses Jahr erste Etappe: Ab Mittenwald über Hochalmsattel und Plumsjoch 2200hm? naja .....


----------



## lens83 (11. Juli 2007)

in riva waren die höhenmeter auch falsch. 
also ich glaub eher unseren messungen als den angaben in der ausschreibung.


----------



## Toni172 (11. Juli 2007)

Bei meinen bisherigen Marathons kam die Messung mit meinem Polar 720i so in etwa hin. Um +- 50 bis 100hm will ich ja nix sagen, aber 450hm sind schon einiges. Bedenkt man, das das Wetter im laufe des Tages schlechter wurde (der Luftdruck somit gesunken ist), hätte man eigentlich mit einer Barometischen Messung mehr Höhenmeter haben müssen als mit GPS gemessen.

Naja...... ist ja auch egal, nur hätte ich dann den letzten Anstieg zur Plätzwiese etwas zügiger in Angriff genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (11. Juli 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> technisch gefordert? hab ich da was verpasst?


Naja.... ich kann die Strecke nur mit deutschen Mittelgebirgsmarathons vergleichen. Da gibt es leider keine so verblockte Auf- und Abfahrten. Aber es gibt in den Alpen sicher auch technisch schwierigere Marathons. Auf jeden Fall waren viele bergauf im technischen Gelände (Haunold, Rotwandwiese) überfordert und bergab bin ich auch von so manchem aufgehalten worden.


----------



## Compagnon (11. Juli 2007)

Ich hab ja kein GPS Gerät und kenn mich auch damit nicht aus, aber ich dachte daß bei GPS die Höhe "vermessen" wird und demnach natürlich viel genauer sein muß als die barometrische Messung.
Ich hab eigentlich die folgende Erfahrung: mein Ciclo spuckt fast immer 5-10% weniger aus als meine eigenen "Berechnungen". Nur letztes Jahr  beim Swiss hatte ich 5100 HM draufstehen, obwohl er wohl nur zwischen 4700 und 5000 hat. Aber fast 20% Abweichung, ist schon komisch. Egal, ein super Rennen wars so oder so


----------



## Toni172 (11. Juli 2007)

kann mir mal Jemand sagen wieviele Leute jetzt insgesamt die Langstrecke gefinisht haben und wieviele Aufgaben es gegeben hat.
Leider sieht man bei Datasports nur seine Platzierung in der AK. Mich würde mal meine Gesamtplatzierung auf der Langstrecke interessieren.


----------



## lens83 (11. Juli 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Naja.... ich kann die Strecke nur mit deutschen Mittelgebirgsmarathons vergleichen. Da gibt es leider keine so verblockte Auf- und Abfahrten. Aber es gibt in den Alpen sicher auch technisch schwierigere Marathons. Auf jeden Fall waren viel bergauf im technischen Gelände (Haunold, Rotwandwiese) überfordert und bergab bin ich auch von so manchem aufgehalten worden.



also verblockt war es jetzt echt nirgends. forststraße + asphalt = 95% sagt alles.

den einzigen ursprünglichen 100m wurzeltrail (nach dem ersten anstieg) haben sie heuer auch runterplaniert.
oder meinst du die paar stufen, nachdem man durch diesen sumpf über die bretter gefahren ist?
ok aufwärts musste ich ein paar mal absteigen, aber eigentlich auch nur kurz und nicht erwähnenswert.

also ich finde dolomiti ist ein typischer forstraßenmarathon. (aber trotzdem geil)


----------



## lens83 (11. Juli 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> kann mir mal Jemand sagen wieviele Leute jetzt insgesamt die Langstrecke gefinisht haben und wieviele Aufgaben es gegeben hat.
> Leider sieht man bei Datasports nur seine Platzierung in der AK. Mich würde mal meine Gesamtplatzierung auf der Langstrecke interessieren.



119,9km overall männer 1039 Klassierte.

----> das ist die gesamte rangliste der amateure

ganz unten stehen die "DNF". ich glaub aber nur diejenigen die bis zur zwischenzeit gekommen sind.

oder unkomplizierter:
http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/dolomiti/RANG204.HTM


----------



## Toni172 (11. Juli 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> also verblockt war es jetzt echt nirgends. forststraße + asphalt = 95% sagt alles.
> 
> den einzigen ursprünglichen 100m wurzeltrail (nach dem ersten anstieg) haben sie heuer auch runterplaniert.
> oder meinst du die paar stufen, nachdem man durch diesen sumpf über die bretter gefahren ist?
> ...



mit verblockt habe ich mich etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt. Als Mittelgebirgsmarathonfahrer ist mann diesen groben Schotter mit teilweisen losem Geröll (so wie im unteren Teil der Plätzwiesenabfahrt) nicht gewohnt. Ich sage ja nicht das ich es schwer fand, sondern das dort viele extrem langsam unterwegs waren und ein zügiges überholen neben der Ideallinie schon sehr tückisch war.
Ich hätte mal gerne gesehen wie die Profis zum Haunold hoch sind.
Grüße Torsten


----------



## lens83 (11. Juli 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> mit verblockt habe ich mich etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt. Als Mittelgebirgsmarathonfahrer ist mann diesen groben Schotter mit teilweisen losem Geröll (so wie im unteren Teil der Plätzwiesenabfahrt) nicht gewohnt. Ich sage ja nicht das ich es schwer fand, sondern das dort viele extrem langsam unterwegs waren und ein zügiges überholen neben der Ideallinie schon sehr tückisch war.
> Ich hätte mal gerne gesehen wie die Profis zum Haunold hoch sind.
> Grüße Torsten



ah so dann geb ich dir recht.
neben die ideallinie zum überholen trau ich mich da auch eher nicht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juli 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal gerne gesehen wie die Profis zum Haunold hoch sind.
> Grüße Torsten



Hi!

sogar Topfahrer schieben lieber als zu Fahren. 
Geht zwar, bringt an der Stelle aber nix.

Schieben heisst hier Rennen.


----------



## peitor (12. Juli 2007)

hi,

zu den höhenmetern:
ich weiss nur dass der hac4 (pro und hac5) di höhenmeter erst ab *5 höhenmeter unterschied* zählt...

d.h.
wenn ich eine hügelige strecke rauf und runter fahre (mit max 4m höhenunterschied), wird das als 0 höhenmeter gezählt...

mein hac4 hat auch nur 3216 gezählt anstatt der 3850...
ist aber schon fiel unterschied... könnte aber sein...

jednfalls wars umöglich zach!  
als obs 5000hm warn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer089 (12. Juli 2007)

peitor schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> zu den höhenmetern:
> ich weiss nur dass der hac4 (pro und hac5) di höhenmeter erst ab *5 höhenmeter unterschied* zählt...



ja,
3x 4m bergauf/bergab werden mit 0m gezählt, 3x 5m bergauf/bergab dagegen mit 15m.

beachtet ihr denn *während* eines Marathons die kumulierten Hm oder gehts um die Auswertung danach?


----------



## lens83 (12. Juli 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> beachtet ihr denn *während* eines Marathons die kumulierten Hm oder gehts um die Auswertung danach?



eigentlich beides. 
ich schaue schon auch während eines marathons darauf um zu sehen wieviel ich noch vor mir habe. wenn die angaben oder die tatsächlichen messungen (was auch immer) aber so ungenau sind, ist es sowieso für die katz. da kann man auch gleich nur nach gefühl fahren


----------



## taylor (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
auch bei der Kurzstrecke waren es nur 1.510 HM - anstatt der 1.785 HM gemäß der Ausschreibung. Ich benutze einen Polar CS600 und dieser war bisher sehr genau (+/- 20 HM).


----------



## zauberer089 (12. Juli 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> eigentlich beides.



mich interessiert primär die Länge und die Hm des gerade zu fahrenden Bergs, z.B. Plätzwiese 600Hm hoch bis etwas über 2000m. 
Das merke ich mir so grob für alle langen Anstiege oder schreibs mir auf den Vorbau.

die Gesamt-Hm schau ich mir nur vorher mal auf der Streckenskizze an, nach Gesamthöhenmetern schau ich nicht unterwegs.


----------



## lens83 (12. Juli 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> mich interessiert primär die Länge und die Hm des gerade zu fahrenden Bergs, z.B. Plätzwiese 600Hm hoch bis etwas über 2000m.
> Das merke ich mir so grob für alle langen Anstiege oder schreibs mir auf den Vorbau.
> 
> die Gesamt-Hm schau ich mir nur vorher mal auf der Streckenskizze an, nach Gesamthöhenmetern schau ich nicht unterwegs.



natürlich schaue ich mir zusätzlich zu den gesamt-hm auch das streckenprofil an.


----------



## Toni172 (12. Juli 2007)

ich hatte nur auf dem Vorbau stehen von wo bis wo (zb. km 15-20) ein "richtiger" Anstieg geht. Das hat hier beim Dolomiti super mit dem Streckenprofil gepasst. Leider habe ich mir nie die Höhendifferenz des jeweiligen Anstieges notiert. Somit dachte ich, die Plätzwiese hätte ca. gut 800 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juli 2007)

ich fahr den Dolomiti seit 10 Jahren. 

Folglich weis ganz genau wo es wie rauf geht und wie lange.


----------



## kroun (13. Juli 2007)

ich fahre auch seit 10 jahren... 
voriges jahr (anders rum gefahren) musste ich aufgeben...folglich habe ich den kreuzbergpass heuer das erste mal erlebt ... 
das hat mich total kaputt gemacht. bis innichen war ich heuer noch 2 minuten unter meiner bestzeit (6,5 stunden ca.) aber am ende im ziel war ich erst nach 8 stunden... das kommt davon wenn man sich nicht gut vorbereitet


----------



## zauberer089 (13. Juli 2007)

kroun schrieb:


> ...folglich habe ich den kreuzbergpass heuer das erste mal erlebt ...
> das hat mich total kaputt gemacht.



was gibts am Kreuzbergpass so zu erleben?

bei meiner letzten Teilnahme auf der langen Runde gabs den noch nicht


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juli 2007)

Wo man früher nach dem Helm nach unten abgebogen ist, gehts gradaus weiter.
Über ne Moorwiese drüber. Musst über 2 schmale Bretter. Dann runter zum Kreuzbergpass. Es geht dann über echt giftigst steile Rampen rauf und das nicht zu knapp. 
Irgendwoher muss die Stunde ja herkommen. 1 Stunde für 10km


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juli 2007)

Der Teil beim dem Biotop (kurz nach der Spitzkehre mit Verpflegung in Innichen) richtung Bergpreis Helmbahnen fand ich persönlich am schlimmsten. So viele elende Rampen mit Tempowechsel da hatte ich kurzfristig mal extreme Unlust. 
Bei der Moorwiese war bei mir fahren unmöglich. Überholen ging ja nicht und es wurde hier von meinen Mitstreitern nur geschoben. Der obere Teil der Abfahrt zum Kreuzbergpass war auch des öfteren von "schiebern" blockiert.
Und bei der Verpflegung am Kreuzberpass hat mich auch noch eine Bremse in den  
linken Oberschenkel gebissen. Zum Glück ist nichts angeschwollen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juli 2007)

Du Armer....bei mir beisst das in die Scheibe


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juli 2007)

Wie heissen die eigentlich richtig ????


----------



## bike bike (16. Juli 2007)

sauviecha elendige


----------



## Sanz (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich brauchbare Videos von der Veranstaltung. Die Sequenzen bei Tube sind für den Aufwand mit dem Hubschrauber eher mäßig.

Danke und Gruß aus Hamburg
Andre


----------



## rxx (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

mal ne Frage zur Anmeldung, habe gesehen, dass es verschiedene Wertungskategorie
"Masters" und "Hobby" für gleiche Jahrgänge gibt, kann mir jemand sagen wo da der Unterschied ist (e.v. Lizenz)?

Braucht man das ärtzliche Attest eigentlich? Muss so eines bei der Akreditierung vorhanden sein?

Danke 
Rey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (11. Dezember 2007)

Master --> mit Lizenz
Hobby --> ohne

Attest wird nicht benötigt


----------



## rxx (11. Dezember 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Toni172 (11. Dezember 2007)

letztes Jahr hatte ich den Veranstalter wegen des Attestes angemailt und mir wurde gesagt es wird eines benötigt. Hatte also eines dabei. Bei der Veranstaltung selbst hat aber keiner danach gefragt.

Kann bei mir aber auch nur Zufall gewesen sein.

Tretschwein kann Dir dazu sicher mehr sagen. Der hat schon an ettlichen Dolomitis teilgenommen.


----------



## prozak (11. Dezember 2007)

nö, wir hatten auch alle eins dabei. danach fragen tut aber idr niemand. ist für die wahrscheinlich nur eine rechtliche absicherung.


----------



## Sanz (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
bei uns wollte 07 auch keiner ein Attest sehen. Da im nächsten Jahr der Dolomiti als WM ausgeschrieben ist, könnte es vielleicht strenger gehändelt werden.

Andre


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Dezember 2007)

nö glaub ich nicht weil du für die WM eh Lizenz brauchst. Somit hast eh ein Attest.
Ausländische Hobbyfahrer brauchen sowas glaub auch nicht.

Geh auf die dolomiti page und maile doch am beste nden Ploner Kurt an. Der kanns Dir definitv sagen.


----------



## tzmtb (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
also bin seid 1999 öfters dabei gewesen, zweimal als Lizenzler und
nicht einmal die Frage nach dem Attest.
Nächstes Jahr ist ja Samstag schon der WM-Lauf, da glaube ich kaum das für den Superbike am Sonntag Zeit für eine Kontrolle ist.


MfG 

PS:Habe mich schon mal angemeldet weil es soviel Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Dezember 2007)

das ist für die italienischen Hobbyfahrer. "Escursionisti".
Ansonsten muss in Italien jeder eine "Tessera" besitzen und im Verein sein.
Es geht nur um die Versicherung.

Dennoch fragt beim Ploner Kurt nach wenn ihrs wissen wollt.

Klaus


----------



## captain hook (12. Dezember 2007)

wie anspruchsvoll ist der dolomiti eigentlich? könnte man den zwischen kirchberg und goisern fahren um im rennrhythmus zu bleiben? wie funkt. das da mit der startaufstellung? wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike bike (12. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt hab ich ´mal das Reglement durchgelesen und bin einigermaßen erschüttert ... ich reg mich eigentlich nie über Startpreise auf, immerhin ist der Start ja freiwillig, niemand muss .... aber 80 EUR bei Nachmeldung ist schon ein Hammer. Immerhin 50 EUR, wenn man sich noch in 2007 anmeldet, danach steigt´s rasant an.

Der DSB ist zwar ein Klassiker und von Orga her vorbildlich, va angesichts der gewaltigen Teilnehmerzahlen (obwohl der Flaschenservice heuer ein Witz war). Aber die Strecke war die schwächste von allen Marathons, die ich in 2007 gefahren bin - weil andere Anbieter sich enorm verbessert haben (zb Tegernsee!), aber die DSB Strecke gleich blieb: U.a. ist die längste Abfahrt (von der Plätzwiese; in 2008 wieder Auffahrt) großteils auf Asphalt.

Ich werd daher eher eine Reha-Pause einlegen zwischen Kirchberg und Goisern ... schade, denn es war schon seit Jahren ein Fixpunkt.


----------



## Toni172 (12. Dezember 2007)

@tretschwein
welche Streckenführung ist denn anstrengender? Die 2007er oder die 2008er. 

Ich war letztes Jahr dabei und ich frage mich wie ich 2008 vom Kreuzbergpass zum Hochmoor fahren soll. Da geht doch nur laufen?!?!?!?!!

Ist die Strecke 100% die selbe nur eben andersrum?


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2007)

Die Strecke soll laut DSB:


> Die 14. Auflage des Südtirol Dolomiti Superbike Marathons umfasst wiederum die zwei klassischen Distanzen - mittel 56,9 km und lang 119,9 km.
> Die Streckenführung verläuft 2008 gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, wie es auch bei der vorletzten Ausgabe des Marathons der Fall war.



Das Höhenprofil dazu gibts hier


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Dezember 2007)

Bin 2006 gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren und das Beste war die  steile trailige Schlussabfahrt zum Ziel.
Da gab es ein paar richtig schöne schlammige Stellen.
Diese aufwärts zu fahren wäre fast unmöglich.
Im Uhrzeigersinn geht es dort über Ashalt nach oben.


----------



## captain hook (12. Dezember 2007)

hab dann jetzt mal für 08 gemeldet... 

da ja 2008 wie 2006 sein soll, gehts diese trails dann ja auch wieder runter... sieht man ja auch im profil so eingezeichnet.

insgesamt also technisch eher ein rel. einfacher marathon? was eint ihr? 

reifenempfehlung? vorne nn hinten rr 08?

wie siehts mit wuzeln etc aus... könnte man ggfls. starr fahren? (überlegs für kirchberg....)


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Dezember 2007)

2008 oder 2006 gegen den Uhrzeigersinn finde ich anstrengender. Ãbers Hochmohr gehts Ã¼ber zwei schmale Bretter....

Diese extreme Staffelung der Preise ist neu. 55â¬ -10â¬ Kaution gehen be der Orga und der superfetten TÃ¼te allerdings echt in Ordnung.

Nach dem Kitz, kÃ¶nntest den Dolomiti schon fahren, aber Goisern kannst dann vergessen.

Der Dolomiti ist nicht schwer, hat nicht viele HÃ¶henmeter aber macht viechisch leer weil du immer auf Zug sein musst.
Das Level ist hoch! Viel hÃ¶her als Kitz oder Goisern.
Die SÃ¼dtitoler und Italiener aus dem Norden sind allesamt deutlich stÃ¤rker als  der Schnitt bei uns.

Startaufstellung:
Ganz ganz voren gibts den Vip und Elite Block, dahinter kommen die besten der letzen 2 Jahre. Leute die unter den top 100 waren und Lizenzfrauen. Dahinter gehts nach Anmeldung.
2008 ist der Start entschÃ¤rf, dh es geht lang genug hoch zur PlÃ¤tzwiese. Danach ist Ruhe im Karton.  

Hier noch zum Ploner Kurt ( el Cheffe ).
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Dezember 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> reifenempfehlung? vorne nn hinten rr 08?
> 
> wie siehts mit wuzeln etc aus... könnte man ggfls. starr fahren? (überlegs für kirchberg....)



RR + RR

Starr?  

Einige mögen aus Gewohnheit widersprechen. Fully muss nicht sein, aber ist definiv kein Nachteil. gleicht sich aus und grad am Ende sehr angenehm.


----------



## captain hook (12. Dezember 2007)

nu is gemeldet und vorbei... werd ich wohl spätestens in goisern leiden. vorher hab ich noch den dreiländergiro im programm, aber der urlaub muss ja genutzt werden. besser als letztes jahr in goisern kanns eh fast nicht werden, also ists den versuch dann vielleicht mal wert. werd in der vorbereitung halt mal ein paar we´s je sa und so nen straßenrennen fahren und mich an die belastung gewöhnen, und weils ja urlaub ist, kann ich mich ja in den tagen dazwischen beim lockeren ausfahren erholen.  

warst doch mit deinen 6h dieses jahr ganz gut dabei... wenns nicht allzu schwer ist vom technischen her, gehts sich vielleicht wie in kirchberg aus und wir liegen rel. dicht beisammen.


----------



## captain hook (12. Dezember 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> RR + RR
> 
> Starr?
> 
> Einige mögen aus Gewohnheit widersprechen. Fully muss nicht sein, aber ist definiv kein Nachteil. gleicht sich aus und grad am Ende sehr angenehm.



nagut... lassen wir das also mit "starr..."  danke... auf so unterarme wie dieses jahr am gardasee bin ich nicht nochmal scharf... 

fully hab ich keins... aber bergab bin ich so langsam, dass es beim schieben eh wurst ist ob der hinterbau jetzt federt oder nicht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Dezember 2007)

ja da braust es gar nicht sondern während der Flachstücke sehr angenehm.
Nochmal: Der Dolomiti ist nicht schwer. Was Fully schont dich nur.

Würde sagen du kannst mit 5:45-7:00 Fahrzeit rechnen.

Bin ultra verreckt am Schluss....


----------



## captain hook (12. Dezember 2007)

super.... dann freu ich mich schonmal und werd mal locker starten damits hinten raus nicht das blaue wunder gibt... (hab das mit dem, dass man da schön platzen kann mal so aufgefasst...) 

interessanterweise hab ich grad mal das höhenprofil angeschaut und wo da so die leute gelandet sind, die man auch ansonsten so in den ergebnislisten findet, und kam auch so ungefähr auf das zeitfenster was du nanntest. 

irgendwas besonders steiles oder fieses dabei worauf man sich vorher einstellen sollte? 

vorne und hinten rr?! auch wenn man nen schisser ist? 2,1 oder 2,25?


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2007)

@Tretschwein
Willst du nicht mit dem neuen leichten 9.9 SSL fahren ?!?!

Plane auch eine Teilnahme, dann aber mit dem neuen SSL.  

Greats
Baloo


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Dezember 2007)

wollen evtl schon. denke aber ich fahre lieber mit meinem fuel.


----------



## tom*simpson (13. Dezember 2007)

bin auch wieder dabei, erstmalig aber linksrum  

ich fahr mit Federgabel (HT) und anständig profilierten Reifen, weniger bringts ned und mehr ist Luxus


----------



## captain hook (13. Dezember 2007)

was sind für dich "anständig profilierte reifen" ?


----------



## tom*simpson (13. Dezember 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> was sind für dich "anständig profilierte reifen" ?



so RR oder Crossmark aufwärts.

also weniger sowas wie FF, Twister SS oder Maxlite
aber probieren kanns ja jeder wie er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (13. Dezember 2007)

na dann.... ist zumindest das hr schonmal klar... fürs vr werd ich dann mal noch nen nn mitnehmen und mal nen tag vorher sehen wie tief der schotter so ist... bin halt nen schisser und ein sowieso schon elendiger abfahrer.


----------



## Toni172 (14. Dezember 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> na dann.... ist zumindest das hr schonmal klar... fürs vr werd ich dann mal noch nen nn mitnehmen und mal nen tag vorher sehen wie tief der schotter so ist... bin halt nen schisser und ein sowieso schon elendiger abfahrer.



der Schotter ist nicht tief. Aber stellenweise hast Du bergab nur Faustdicke Brocken. So das ein absoluter Leichtbau Reifen wie o.g. (Maxlite, FF, etc.) nicht so angebracht wären. Da kann man es einfach nicht so laufen lassen. Ich persönlich hatte dieses Jahr hinten 2,1" RR und vorne 2,1" NN. 
Nächstes Jahr fahre ich vorne Larsen und hinten Crossmark in 2,1".


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Dezember 2007)

RR Modell 08. 
Breite 2,25 ist der Allrounder........


----------



## mountainbike (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi Klaus!

Ich bin dieses Jahr Goisern die 110er  in gut 7 Stunden gefahren (3600hm) was brauch ich denn da ca beim Dolomiti? Ähnlich 

Bist Du den 2008er RR schon gefahren? Wie ist der denn? Der alte schob bei Schotter find ich schon sehr über die Vorderräder, da fand ich den Speedking besser!

Viele Grüße Bergpeter


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Dezember 2007)

Also zum Vergleich.
die 100er in Goisern bin ich in glaub 5:38 gefahren. 2006
Dolomiti 2007 glaub 6:03

Der neue RR in 2,25 ist so gut, dass du eigentlich fast keinen NN mehr brauchst.
Genialer Allrounder.


----------



## tom*simpson (15. Dezember 2007)

Höhenprofile 2008 sind online


----------



## mountainbike (15. Dezember 2007)

Klaus, danke dir!

Dann kann ich es von der Fahrzeit in etwa abschätzen!

UND - dann werd ich mal den neuen RR versuchen


----------



## baloo (17. Dezember 2007)

Wiso fährt man eigentlich am DSB das eine Jahr zuerst über die Plätzwiese und im anderen Jahr erst wieder am Schluss über die Plätzwiesen?

Mir hätte die Streckenlegung vom letzten Jahr besser gefallen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. Dezember 2007)

wird jedes Jahr gewechselt. Musst halt 2009 fahrn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rxx (11. Juni 2008)

Weiss jemand schon etwas über den Streckenzustand?

Möchte die Strecke nächste Woche einmal abfahren. Lauf HP soll die Strecke schneefrei sein. Wenn ich jedoch bei uns so in die nördlichen Alpen schaue liegt da noch jede Menge Schnee.


----------



## arnomtb (11. Juni 2008)

Ist komplett schneefrei und schon ausgeschildert.  Und trocken auch, obwohl es ziemlich Schnee hatte in der Höhe!!!
Aber ab morgen soll das Wetter wieder schlechtere werden mit Schnee bis auf 2000m


----------



## rxx (12. Juni 2008)

arnomtb schrieb:


> Ist komplett schneefrei und schon ausgeschildert.  Und trocken auch, obwohl es ziemlich Schnee hatte in der Höhe!!!



Danke für die Info!
Bin Ende nächster Woche da unten.

Rey


----------



## arnomtb (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn du nen guide brauchst einfach melden


----------



## rxx (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo
wollte mal von meiner Streckenbesichtiging kurz berichten.
Strecke ist top, war gut ausgeschildert, sehr viel Schotter, wenig (leider) Singeltrails, daher sehr einfach zu fahren.
Oder kann es sein, dass am Renntag noch der eine oder andere Singeltrail dazu kommt, da viele bis zum Rennen noch nicht offen sind.

Auf der 119km Strecke kommts wohl eher aufs Durchhalten an. Bei schönem Wetter aber machbar, bei Regen na ja, dann wirds hart!

Ciao
Rey


----------



## taylor (25. Juni 2008)

Frage: hoch zur Plätzwiese geht es doch über Teer? Im offiziellen Höhenprofil ist Schotter ausgewiesen. Ich kenne nur den Teerweg. M.E. standen dort auch in der letzten Woche die Schilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (25. Juni 2008)

Der Aufstieg verläuft über die Teerstrasse. Nur die WM-Teilnehmer am Samstag müssen über die Schottertrasse (Rodelbahn) hoch!!!


----------



## taylor (25. Juni 2008)

@arnomtb

Vielen Dank!

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour in der letzten Woche - auch wenn Du und der Belgier mich an die Wand gefahren habt ;-)


----------



## arnomtb (25. Juni 2008)

Aber hallo, wie man sich wieder trifft!!!!
Wenn dein Hintern so ausgesehen hätte wie vom Fräulein auf deinem Sattel wäre ich gerne hinterher gefahren


----------



## taylor (26. Juni 2008)

Der Hintern von meiner Frau ;-)


----------



## IPark (26. Juni 2008)

taylor schrieb:


> Der Hintern von meiner Frau ;-)



Fährt deine Frau auch mit 

Wie ist den die Strecke? Gibt es schwierige Trails oder ist es wirklich recht einfach zu fahren wie rxx schon geschrieben hat?

Sind die Anstiege durchwegs fahrbar?

Danke für eure Tips, fahre zum ersten Mal die lange Strecke.


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2008)

die Pros`s und einige/viele andere werden sicher alles Komplett fahren. Meiner einer hat an 2-3 Stellen bergauf (gehen war mind. genauso schnell) und an einer bergab geschoben. Bergab aber nur weil mir an einer "gefährlichen" (nach dem Hochmoor) Stelle zuviel los war. Lauter unsichere Italienische Rennradfahrer. Die sind zwar bergauf richtig gut dabei, aber sobald es etwas technisch wird schleichen sie über die Strecke.


----------



## IPark (26. Juni 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> die Pros`s und einige/viele andere werden sicher alles Komplett fahren. Meiner einer hat an 2-3 Stellen bergauf (gehen war mind. genauso schnell) und an einer bergab geschoben. Bergab aber nur weil mir an einer "gefährlichen" (nach dem Hochmoor) Stelle zuviel los war. Lauter unsichere Italienische Rennradfahrer. Die sind zwar bergauf richtig gut dabei, aber sobald es etwas technisch wird schleichen sie über die Strecke.



Wo ist den dieses (berüchtigte) Hochmoor eigentlich? Kommt das nach dem Kreuzbergpass?


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2008)

ich glaube bei der 2008er strecke nach dem Kreuzbergpass da wo im Höhenprofil die 2mm rot eingezeichnet sind. km 67-68

http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/fi...en/Strecken08/wch_courseprofile_men_119_9.pdf


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2008)

@all
habt Ihr Euch schon mal die Wettervorhersage angesehen ????  Ach du sch....e !!!!!!!!

http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=ITXY00282

hoffentlich gibt es oben keinen Schnee.


----------



## tzmtb (28. Juni 2008)

Hi, 
glaube dem Wetterbericht nicht soviel.
Wahrscheinlichkeit der Prognose bei 3 Tagen 50%.
Schau mal bei http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/
oder  http://www.meteoalpin.com/fs_st.php

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2008)

na wenn das mal kein Unterschied ist.   * 3x auf Holz klopf*


----------



## tzmtb (28. Juni 2008)

Sag mal so wir wollen nur das Beste hoffen.
Bin vielleicht schon ab Mittwoch unten, Vorbereitung usw.
Mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## baloo (28. Juni 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @all
> habt Ihr Euch schon mal die Wettervorhersage angesehen ????  Ach du sch....e !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=ITXY00282
> ...



Die Page kannst du vergessen, die haben immer das gleiche (Regen-)Wetter drin! Keine Ahnung vorher die ihre Prognosen nehmen!?

Es wird schon gut, schliesslich wars am Siebenschläfertag schön, und so wie das Wetter am Siebenschläfer ist, bleibts dann 7Wochen


----------



## arnomtb (28. Juni 2008)

Den besten Wetterbericht für hier gibt`s hier: http://www.arpa.veneto.it/bollettini/htm/dolomiti_meteo_de.asp Stimmt zu 90%!!!
Was das Hochmoor angeht: das ist oberhalb des Kreuzbergpasses unterhalb der Nemes-ALm wo man auf Brettern "durchbrettert"... Ist aber nicht schlimm. Technisches ist eigentlich gar nichts enthalten, einzig die 2 kurzen single-trails bei der Schlussabfahrt nach Niederdorf... Der Rest der Abfahrten alles auf guten Forststrassen. Vielleicht von der Rotwand runter noch etwas anspruchsvoller...
Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!! Grüsse


----------



## scooter_werner (29. Juni 2008)

Fährt jemand am Samstag hin und am Sonntag Abend zurück und könnte mich ab/bis Memmingen mitnehmen?


----------



## bdrain (4. Juli 2008)

oh shit...das wetter wird echt besch...argh! jut, dass wir nich zelten 

und das rennen wird echt hart. ich oute mich schon als derjenige, der letzter wird, wenn er überhaupt ankommt


----------



## IPark (4. Juli 2008)

Hier siehts aber nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## bdrain (4. Juli 2008)

momentan sieht es so aus als wenn es gegen 11°° leicht zu regnen anfängt, der bis 14°° immer stärker wird. und später gibts noch gewitter. bei meiner fahrzeit von ca. 9h nehm ich also so ziemlich alles mit...


----------



## arnomtb (4. Juli 2008)

Wetter soll nicht so schlecht werden!!!! Hab es mir selbst viel schlechter erwartet... Hat auch die letzten Tage bis auf einige Gewitter gut gehalten und die Strecke ist top!!!!!! Kein Schlamm usw.... Also gibts keine Entschuldigungen mehr, ins Auto und los!!! Und dann VIEL SPASSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stifta (4. Juli 2008)

@armomtb
wie gehts letzte Stück zur Rotwand,  unterm Lift hoch oder rüber zum Gasthaus, und von dort hoch?
Gruß Stifta


----------



## arnomtb (4. Juli 2008)

@Stifta
Wo meinst du? Unten oder oben? Unten gehts über die Rodelbahn hoch und dann weiter auf der neuen Schotterstrasse auf der neuen Piste, dann wieder auf der Rodelbahn weiter.. An der letzten Kehre vor der Bergstation geht es dann links über die Porzen-Piste weiter zum Kreuzbergpass....


----------



## Stifta (4. Juli 2008)

ich meinte fast ganz oben wo man von der Rodelbahn wieder auf die Piste abbiegt , an der Liftstütze war ein Schild das die  Richtung unterm Schlepplift hoch angab,  einige fuhren bzw. schoben da auch über den Schotter hoch, aber was solls am Sonntag bin ich da sicher nicht der erste 
allen ein schönes und trockenes Rennen, oder auch _Naben und Speichenbruch_
Gruß Stifta


----------



## besos (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

fahr dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mit. Und überhaupt mein erstes Rennen 
Wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue, was muß man denn mitnehmen? Armlinge, Beinlinge, Regenjacke? Bin zwar Winter und AX erprobt, will am So aber nicht übermäßig viel mitschleppen. 

Ein paar letzte Tipps wären ganz brauchbar.

Man sieht sich 

Besos


----------



## Stifta (4. Juli 2008)

besos schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> fahr dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mit. Und überhaupt mein erstes Rennen
> Wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue, was muß man denn mitnehmen? Armlinge, Beinlinge, Regenjacke? Bin zwar Winter und AX erprobt, will am So aber nicht übermäßig viel mitschleppen.
> ...



ich entscheide erst am Morgen vor dem Start, vermutlich  brauchts eine leichte Regenjacke, den für den Nachmittag sind Gewitter vorhergesagt (hoffentlich nicht vor halb drei), die Temperatur soll aber nicht wesentlich runtergehn.
Alles Gute für dein erstes Rennen 
Gruß Stifta


----------



## Stifta (6. Juli 2008)

schee wors 
und vor allem trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfieldIV (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

war schon ein hartes, aber auch schönes Rennen gestern.

Was mich etwas verwundert (aber letztendlich auch nicht groß gestört) hat: Mein HAC zeigte nur 3422 Hm an.

Wie wars bei Euch? 400 Hm Differenz, das kanns normal nicht sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Juli 2008)

beim freund nur knapp 3200. Denke das lag am Gewitter. Luftdruck und so....

ausserdem gibt jeder Marathon Veranstalter etwas mehr an als es wirklich ist


----------



## besos (7. Juli 2008)

Stifta schrieb:


> schee wors
> und vor allem trocken



Dann warst rechtzeitig im Ziel. Uns hats nach der Rotwand erwischt. Ich war klitschnass. Die Armlinge und Regenjacke waren dann bei der Abfahrt schon ganz gut. Hat mir aber trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht. Tolle Stimmung.

Mein Tacho hat auch sowas um die 3450HM angezeigt.

Grüße,

Besos


----------



## besos (8. Juli 2008)

Was war denn eigentlich bei den Champs im Zieleinlauf los? Sieht ja böse aus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98xVH1HnkFU&feature=related

Haben nach dem Sturz beide die gleiche Zeit bekommen. Christoph Sauser war offenbar etwas sauer.


----------



## lens83 (8. Juli 2008)

meiner meinung nach ein geschenkter titel für paulissen. ich kann bei sauser keine absicht erkennen.
paulissen hätte nicht die linie innen riskieren dürfen. geht er außen vorbei sprintet er ihn ohne probleme nieder, im sprint ist sauser denk ich chancenlos gegen ihn. so hat er halt einen titel durch jury entscheidung - da kann er sich nicht mal richtig freuen damit.


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2008)

wenn man sich die sturzfrequenz frame by frame anschaut sieht man imho dass paulissen sich gegen sauser lehnt um sich vorbeizudrücken und so selbst den sturz provoziert ...


----------



## Compagnon (8. Juli 2008)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> Mein HAC zeigte nur 3422 Hm an.


Das hat meiner so ca auch angezeigt. Aber welche Streckenlänge hattet ihr drauf? Bei mir warens so ca 124 km, läuft mein Tacho völlig falsch? War am Ende entsprechend nervig, die zusätzlichen 4km abzuspulen


----------



## Biking_Flow (8. Juli 2008)

Meinereiner war heuer auch zum ersten Mal beim Dolomiti dabei, und ich muss sagen dass es mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen hat - sehr gemütliche Atmosphäre, gute Organisation, und vor allem eine wirklich schöne Strecke. Die Dolomiten als Panorama machen sich einfach immer gut 

Und das Wetter hat gerade noch lang genug gehalten, in das Gewitter ab 17 Uhr hätt ich nicht kommen wollen, mein Beileid an alle dies noch erwischt hat.

Abgesehen davon hatte ich auch nur gut 3300 Hm auf dem Tacho, langsam glaub ich wirklich dass bei allen Marathons grosszügig aufgerundet wird (die 120 km haben aber gepasst).


----------



## garfieldIV (9. Juli 2008)

Bei mir warens nur 116 km, aber mittlerweile weiß ich, dass der Radumfang falsch eingestellt ist.

Mein Spezl hatte so um die 124 km, also auch zu viel. Gut fand ich die Schilder alle 10 km. So hatte man wenigstens etwas Ahnung, was einen noch erwartet.


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Juli 2008)

lens83 schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ein geschenkter titel für paulissen. ich kann bei sauser keine absicht erkennen.
> paulissen hätte nicht die linie innen riskieren dürfen. geht er außen vorbei sprintet er ihn ohne probleme nieder, im sprint ist sauser denk ich chancenlos gegen ihn. so hat er halt einen titel durch jury entscheidung - da kann er sich nicht mal richtig freuen damit.



sehe ich ganz anders:

Wurde nach der Siegerehrung in besserer Qualität und in Zeitlupe gezeigt.

Sauser hat den Ellbogen rübergedrückt und sich voll auf Paulissen gelegt. Dabei ist ER zu Sturz gekommen und hat auch Paulissen niedergerissen. Hat böse ausgesehen. Finde auch, dass er zu hart agiert hat. dagen hat die UCI zurecht etwas. 

Es gibt auch Gerüchte, dass Sauser auf der Strecke versorgt wurde. Darf er bei der WM aber nur in den Feedzones. Das allein würde für ne Disqualifikation reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (9. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Gerüchte, dass Sauser auf der Strecke versorgt wurde. Darf er bei der WM aber nur in den Feedzones. Das allein würde für ne Disqualifikation reichen.



ja hab ich auch gehört. und das war dann schlussendlich wohl auch der eigentliche grund der jury entscheidung.


----------



## Skunkworks (9. Juli 2008)

Um es ganz pikant zu machen: Das Gerücht geht soweit, dass es wohl Sauserbetreuer selbst weitergegeben haben, dass ausserhalb der Feedzone verpflegt wurde. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären, denn davon gab es doch genug.

Gut hat mir gefallen, dass Gilberto Simoni recht weit vorne reingekommen ist (12.), direkt nach Kalle Platt.

Wenn ich mir die Videos auf Youtube anschaue und sehe, wie die Jungs die letzte Kehre zur Rotwandwiesen mit geschätzen 15Km/h fahren, wo man selbst maximal 7 drauf hatte...Wahnsinn!

Zu den Höhenmeter: Die Originalzahl kommt von Uli Stancius GPS-berechnung aus 2006 und stimmt, da ein GPS wirklich jeden meter misst. Ein Polar misst nur 5Hm und ein Cyclo 2Hm genau. Ich selbst habe auf dem Polar 3390Hm, und in 2008 3415Hm, also recht nah beieinander.

@Treti, biste zufrieden mit deinem Rennen?
Ich auf jeden Fall, habe mich gut verbessert gegenüber 06. So herum ist die Strecke jedenfalls länger und "leichter" weil es mehr auf die Oberschenkel ankommt, was zwar nicht mein Fall ist aber ganz gut ging (wie immer auf dem Weg zur Silvesteralm gestorben).

Wollte dich noch irgendwie treffen aber ich habs vor lauter Arbeit nicht mal geschafft dir vorher ne PN zu senden.

Warum bist du denn mit dem Fully gefahren? Hattest du grade kein HT aufgebaut? Schade auch, dass die Tragepassage oberhalb des Kreuzbergpass plattgemacht wurde für die WM, dafür waren die letzten Trails super griffig und geil. Aber insgesamt viel zuwenig davon.

SW


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Gut hat mir gefallen, dass Gilberto Simoni recht weit vorne reingekommen ist (12.), direkt nach Kalle Platt.



der ist damit sicherlich nicht zufrieden. er war ja bereits 2006 italienischer meister im marathon und ist auch noch in einigen weiteren marathons gut gefahren. zudem hatte er ja auch einen platten zu beklagen. ich denke er hätte sich schon mehr erwartet, vielleicht sogar mit einer medaille spekuliert.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2008)

hmm ich finde das Fully beim Dolomit sehr angenehm. Null technisch und man sitzt die ganze Zeit. Klar dass Simoni hier mitfährt. Das ist was für Strassenrennfahrer. Die letzte Abfahrt war das Sahnehäubchen.

Zufrieden bin ich nur zum Teil. Habe meine Zeit um 3 Minuten verbessert, jedoch ist ja auch die Strecke leichter geworden. Habe 6:03 erreicht. Vorgenommen hab ich mit 5:50. Leider bin ich an der letzten langen Auffahrt nach Inichen ziemlich platt gegangen. Meine Freundin Stand aber auf der Strecke und hat mir nach der letzten Labe eine Flasche mit Cola, red Bull und Maltodextrin gegeben. --> Danach gings wieder gut. 



Bin am WE in Goisern.


Sauser: Sorry, aber von den Schweizern hab ich schon mal nicht ganz korrektes gehört. 
Beim Ischgl Ironbike haben die die Strecke trainiert und den nicht abgesperrten Trail komplett verlassen und sind bolzgerade übers Geröll. Grenzwertig und nicht fair.  

Simoni: Lustig was Ihr Italiener mit der Strassenmöhre habt. Das MTB Level ist mittlerweil gleich krass wie auf dwer Strasse. wieso sollte er da signifikant weit vorne landen?


----------



## bike bike (10. Juli 2008)

> Zu den Höhenmeter: Die Originalzahl kommt von Uli Stancius GPS-berechnung aus 2006 und stimmt, da ein GPS wirklich jeden meter misst


 
ich wiederhole mich ja ungern, aber ..... das ist FALSCH!!

es gibt in der GPS Messung mehrere Ungenauigkeiten, systembedingte und umweltbedingte. Die *vertikale *Messung (Meter über NN) ist dabei *wesentlich *ungenauer als die horizontale Messung.
Daher sind die GPS Geräte nicht besonders geeignet zb zur Erstellung von Tour-Höhenprofilen.

VA die alten Messungen von Uli Stanciu sind weit daneben. Er glaubt zb, dass bei einer Fahrt durch´s Karwendel über Hochalmsattel und Plumsjoch so 2200 hm anfallen ... und das glaubt kein anderer der millionen Biker, die diese Route fahren.
Detto DSB und andere.


----------



## Skunkworks (10. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Zufrieden bin ich nur zum Teil. Habe meine Zeit um 3 Minuten verbessert, jedoch ist ja auch die Strecke leichter geworden. Habe 6:03 erreicht. Vorgenommen hab ich mit 5:50. Leider bin ich an der letzten langen Auffahrt nach Inichen ziemlich platt gegangen. Meine Freundin Stand aber auf der Strecke und hat mir nach der letzten Labe eine Flasche mit Cola, red Bull und Maltodextrin gegeben. --> Danach gings wieder gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Bin am WE in Goisern.



So weit vorne wie du fährst muss es aber schon alles passen, wenn man sich soweit verbessern will. Ich habe mich gegenüber 2006 um 28 min verbessert und bin jetzt immerhin unter einer Stunde hinter dir...


Ich hatte meine schwierige Stunde auch nach etwa 2/3 in der Silversteralm Auffahrt, 
Und dafür das es leichter wurde, ist es aber auch länger geworden.
1.) die Kehren an der Rotwand wurden entschärft -danke
2.) der Trail oberhalb vom Kreuzberg ging nicht mehr durchs Moor sondern weiter nach oben, dass waren leicht 2min mehr.

SW


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> jedoch ist ja auch die Strecke leichter geworden.



bin zwar heuer selber leider nicht mitgefahren, aber diesen eindruck habe ich auch. den teilweise gab es da schon ziemliche zeitverbesserungen...letztes jahr reichte für top 50 eine zeit von 6.05h, heuer brauchte man dafür immerhin schon 5.52h.




The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Simoni: Lustig was Ihr Italiener mit der Strassenmöhre habt. Das MTB Level ist mittlerweil gleich krass wie auf dwer Strasse. wieso sollte er da signifikant weit vorne landen?



na ja, immerhin ist er immer noch einer der besten bergfahrer und warum sollte er bei einem marathon mit null technischen schwierigkeiten nichts reißen können? zumal er ja auch nicht das erste mal auf einem mtb sitzt.


----------



## Skunkworks (10. Juli 2008)

lens83 schrieb:


> bin zwar heuer selber leider nicht mitgefahren, aber diesen eindruck habe ich auch. den teilweise gab es da schon ziemliche zeitverbesserungen...letztes jahr reichte für top 50 eine zeit von 6.05h, heuer brauchte man dafür immerhin schon 5.52h.



Du darfst die Runden von letztem und diesem Jahr nicht vergleichen. Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist schwerer und auch ein paar Meter länger (ich bin noch nicht dahintergekommen warum es schwerer ist, ich vermute die Anstiege sind IM Uhrzeigersinn nicht so steil und rollen besser -bis auf den Helm).
SW


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2008)

bike bike schrieb:


> ich wiederhole mich ja ungern, aber ..... das ist FALSCH!!
> 
> es gibt in der GPS Messung mehrere Ungenauigkeiten, systembedingte und umweltbedingte. Die *vertikale *Messung (Meter über NN) ist dabei *wesentlich *ungenauer als die horizontale Messung.
> Daher sind die GPS Geräte nicht besonders geeignet zb zur Erstellung von Tour-Höhenprofilen.
> ...



eigentlich egal weil oben ist da wo es nicht mehr weiter rauf geht und Ende ist im Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Du darfst die Runden von letztem und diesem Jahr nicht vergleichen. Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ist schwerer und auch ein paar Meter länger (ich bin noch nicht dahintergekommen warum es schwerer ist, ich vermute die Anstiege sind IM Uhrzeigersinn nicht so steil und rollen besser -bis auf den Helm).
> SW



die heurige strecke war also "schneller" als die voriges jahr?!

aber auch 2006 waren die zeiten langsamer. bspw für top 50 reichte 6.02.
ich vermute, dass die strecke heuer einfach top in schuss war und somit auch ziemlich schnell. sonst kann ich mir die ganzen zeitverbesserungen nicht erklären.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2008)

top in schuss und es wir jedes jahr härter....die Szene wird immer schneller


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> top in schuss und es wir jedes jahr härter....die Szene wird immer schneller



tendentiell vielleicht ja.
aber nur durch die schneller werdende szene lassen sich die heurigen guten zeiten meiner meinung nach nicht begründen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2008)

stecke empfand ich als sehr schnell. da haben ein paar trails gefehlt


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2008)

übrigens sauser hat jetzt bei der uci protest eingelegt.
bin gespannt wie entschieden wird.
beide weltmeister wäre meiner meinung nach das gerechteste.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Juli 2008)

Sauser hat viel zu hart gesprintet, weil er wusste, dass Paulissen vorbeikommt wenn er aufmacht. Dabei ist ER gestürzt und es kam zu einem sehr bösen Sturz. Sollte er tatsächlich auf der Strecke versorgt worden sein darf er selber seinen 2. Platz mit dickem rotem Stift streichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cerrotorre (10. Juli 2008)

lens83 schrieb:


> die heurige strecke war also "schneller" als die voriges jahr?!
> 
> aber auch 2006 waren die zeiten langsamer. bspw für top 50 reichte 6.02.
> ich vermute, dass die strecke heuer einfach top in schuss war und somit auch ziemlich schnell. sonst kann ich mir die ganzen zeitverbesserungen nicht erklären.



2006 war die Strecke größtenteils Naß weils am Vortag geregnet hat.


----------



## Stifta (10. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Sauser hat viel zu hart gesprintet, weil er wusste, dass Paulissen vorbeikommt wenn er aufmacht. Dabei ist ER gestürzt und es kam zu einem sehr bösen Sturz. Sollte er tatsächlich auf der Strecke versorgt worden sein darf er selber seinen 2. Platz mit dickem rotem Stift streichen!



Das war, meiner Meinung nach, so ähnlich wie damals Schumacher gegen Villeneuve, kurzum eine Kurzschlussreaktion,(oops, der will mich überholen, das kann nicht sein)

zitat von The Tretschwein  
top in schuss und es wir jedes jahr härter....die Szene wird immer schneller

Find ich auch, die Leistungsdichte wird immer größer, kam man vor zehn Jahren mit 3000 km in den Beinen zum Dolomiti war man schon einigermaßen  gut dabei, heute wird die 3000er Marke von vielen schon im März überschritten.
Und, ob gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn, ich bin im Ziel immer gleich geschafft
Gruß Stifta


----------



## Skunkworks (10. Juli 2008)

lens83 schrieb:


> die heurige strecke war also "schneller" als die voriges jahr?!
> 
> aber auch 2006 waren die zeiten langsamer. bspw für top 50 reichte 6.02.
> ich vermute, dass die strecke heuer einfach top in schuss war und somit auch ziemlich schnell. sonst kann ich mir die ganzen zeitverbesserungen nicht erklären.



Nee, genau anders herum.

Ansonsten hat Treti recht: es fehlen immer mehr Trails bergauf: Am Fuss der Rotwand war 06 ein KM bester Matsch...der wurde einfach umgangen und wie schon geschrieben oben, nach dem Kreuzbergpass.
Und wie auch schon gesagt, es war trockener. Aber du hast auch recht: Die Leute werden immer besser - solange ich noch dabei bin, solls mir recht sein. Ich bin übrigens bester Hesse!
aloha
SW


----------



## Skunkworks (10. Juli 2008)

Stifta schrieb:


> Und, ob gegen oder im Uhrzeigersinn, ich bin im Ziel immer gleich geschafft
> Gruß Stifta



Wenn nicht, wär was falsch, oder du heißt Urs Huber und nimmst ne WM als Warm Up.
SW


----------



## lens83 (10. Juli 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Nee, genau anders herum.
> 
> SW



na also die zeiten sprechen da eine andere sprache. 
aber ob so oder andersrum hm und länge sollten die selben sein, also objektiv gesehen immer gleich schwer. da gehts mehr drum was einem liegt und was nicht.


----------



## zauberer# (10. Juli 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> ..., oder du heißt Urs Huber ...SW



bei dem Herrn hab ich mir auch gedacht, ob nicht jemand der 4:51 und 4:56 hintereinander fahren kann eventuell am Samstag 4:45 .... (hätte wenn und aber)


----------



## Stifta (10. Juli 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> bei dem Herrn hab ich mir auch gedacht, ob nicht jemand der 4:51 und 4:56 hintereinander fahren kann eventuell am Samstag 4:45 .... (hätte wenn und aber)




Vielleicht hatte er am Samstag einfach Respekt vor dem Alter  und wollte niemanden verärgern 

2. SAUSER Christoph, *1976, CH  *                    4:46.56,3 (1)     
3. HUBER Urs, *1985, CH *                            4:51.56,8 (10)


----------



## arnomtb (11. Juli 2008)

Kurz mal ein Detail: die Strecke von Samstag und Sonntag hatte ein paar Abweichungen!!!! Also aufgepasst beim Zeitenvergleich. Wm ging z.B. Plätzwiese über die Rodelbahn auf Schotter(nicht Asphalt) hoch,in Sexten wurde etwas "leichter" gefahren und das summiert sich so dahin!!
Meiner Meinung nach macht den Zeitunterschied ganz einfach das Teilstück Toblach-Schluderbach aus. Heuer alles runter, im Uhrzeigersinn hoch. Sind ca. 10 min wie alle so abweichen, oder???


----------



## Skunkworks (11. Juli 2008)

arnomtb schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht den Zeitunterschied ganz einfach das Teilstück Toblach-Schluderbach aus. Heuer alles runter, im Uhrzeigersinn hoch. Sind ca. 10 min wie alle so abweichen, oder???



Dafür fährt man im Uhrzeigersinn von Sexten zum Haunold runter und von der Silvesteralm nicht über die Asphaltstrasse, sondern einen Trail.


----------



## Compagnon (11. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Habe 6:03 erreicht.





			
				Skunkworks schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens bester Hesse!


Mann mann mann, könnt ihr mir mal euern Trainingsplan geben? Echt riesen Respekt, ich kam dann erst über 1 1/2 Std später ins Ziel.
Insgesammt fand ichs bis nach Innichen (vor Haunold) sauschnell, ich glaub da hatte ich meinen besten Schnitt überhaupt für die knapp 1000 HM. Danach wurds aber irgendwie immer langsamer. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr würd ich sagen identisch. Ich war zwar etwas schneller, hab mich aber auch mehr angestrengt. Das HP sieht für meine Vorlieben etwas leichter aus gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, meine Zeit sagt mir aber was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (11. Juli 2008)

Stifta schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte er am Samstag einfach Respekt vor dem Alter  und wollte niemanden verärgern
> 
> 2. SAUSER Christoph, *1976, CH  *                    4:46.56,3 (1)
> 3. HUBER Urs, *1985, CH *                            4:51.56,8 (10)


Der Urs Huber hat vor 2 Jahren die 75km Strecke des Swiss Bike gewonnen. Ich war auf der Langstrecke unterwegs und daher deutlich früher gestartet. Als er mich dann eingeholt und überholt hat hab ich mich ernsthaft gefragt, wieso der so jung den Berg hochfliegt, schon Wahnsinn


----------



## baloo (11. Juli 2008)

So bin auch wieder zurück, einfach geniales Rennen, meine erste Teilnahme und mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte! 
Einziger Kritikpunkt, es könnte etwas mehr Abfahrten wie jene ganz am Schluss drin haben.

Noch was zur Sache mit Sauser und Paulissen:
Mal ganz erhlich, es war ein *kleiner* Rempler, aber wo bleibt da die internationale Härte, wie man im Fussball so schön sagt?!

Generel habe ich das Gefühl, das hier wiedereinmal gegen die Schweizer entschieden wurde, wie an der EM - Team Relay - auch. Schande für die UCI!

Was aber Susi an der anschliessenden Sigerfeier gemacht hat, war auch nicht i.o.!!!


----------



## baloo (11. Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein Bericht, der den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft!


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juli 2008)

Geh Schmarrn...gegen die Schweizer entschieden? Komm, komm, komm...sieh es selber mal nicht durch die schweizer Brille.

Fakt: Der kleine Rempler geht ok. Gestürzt ist dabe aber Sauser und hat dadurch Paulissen umgerissen. Die UCI möchte keine Unfälle und entscheidet logischerweise gegen den Verursacher.

Bleibt auch immer noch das Gerücht, dass auf der Strecke verpflegt wurde.


----------



## baloo (13. Juli 2008)

1. Ich trage keine Brille!

2. Ich mag Paulissen recht gut und ich göne auch ihm den WM Titel, aber so ein "Tete a tete" kommt immer mal wieder vor und auf den Videos ist von *beiden *keine Absicht erkennbar!!!
Susi war dann eben einfach wieder schneller auf den Beinen und konnte als Erster ins Ziel taummeln -> Weltmeister!
Dass dann eine UCI am runden Tisch den WM Titel neu vergibt, tut unserem Sport einfach nicht gut!!!
Basta


----------



## Skunkworks (14. Juli 2008)

So wie ich das sehe gibt es keine gerechte Entscheidung, denn die einzig gerechte wäre gewesen, beide nach dem Zieleinlauf der letzten WM Teilnehmer mit ihren (technisch wiederhergestellten) Rädern vom Anfang der Zielgraden einen neuen Sprint fahren zu lassen.

@Compagnon: Treti ist hier der schnelle Kerl, -mir hat er auch noch 51min abgenommen. Also alles relativ.


----------



## baloo (14. Juli 2008)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe gibt es keine gerechte Entscheidung, denn die einzig gerechte wäre gewesen, beide nach dem Zieleinlauf der letzten WM Teilnehmer mit ihren (technisch wiederhergestellten) Rädern vom Anfang der Zielgraden einen neuen Sprint fahren zu lassen.


Geb ich dir recht, wäre ein cooler Showdown geworden!



Skunkworks schrieb:


> @Compagnon: Treti ist hier der schnelle Kerl, -mir hat er auch noch 51min abgenommen. Also alles relativ.


Ja, Treti ist wirklich eine Rakette.
@Treti: Wieviel Stunden trainierst du eigentlich so pro Woche im Schnitt?

@Compagnon: Kann es sein, dass wir zusammen vom Stoffner an hochgefahren sind, hattest du ein hellblaues Trikot an, ich hatte ein dunkelblaues Trikot an, bin eine 6:52 Zeit gefahren.


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Juli 2008)

na du bin blosein alter diesel der schon saulange radelt. Radl in die Arbeit und sonst recht viel, aber ohne plan. Zur zeit ohne GA weil ich am WE halt einen MArathon fahre. Ein 14tägiger Urlaub im März auf Gran Canaria und dann im Jahr so 15000km.

Zum Video. Alles was im Netz kursiert taugt nix. Vor ort auf der großen Leinwand hat das anders als ein kleiner Rempler ausgesehen. Egal. Sichtbar war, das Sauer dabei gestürzt ist.

Ah zum Training. Ich muss was für den Downhill tun. Bin die Volle DH Bremse. Da gehen mir siche 5 Minuten verloren. Wird aber besser. Und ich fahre fast nur Fully, weil unterm Strich auf der Uhr das schnellere Konzept ist.


----------



## baloo (14. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ah zum Training. Ich muss was für den Downhill tun. Bin die Volle DH Bremse. Da gehen mir siche 5 Minuten verloren. Wird aber besser. Und ich fahre fast nur Fully, weil unterm Strich auf der Uhr das schnellere Konzept ist.



Welche Downhills meinst du?
Die vielen High Speed Schotterabfahrten oder die tech. Singeltrails wie ganz am Schluss?
Auf den vielen Schotterabfahrten, spez. von der relativ langen flachen Abfahrt von der Plätzwiesen gings ja recht zur Sache. War in einer Gruppe die dann später zur 56er Runde abbogen ist, aber in dieser Gruppe wars mir auch nicht immer wohl, ca. 10 Mann, darf gar nicht daran denken wenn einer in der Gruppe gestürtzt oder heftig gebremst hätte !!!

Singeltrail Abfahrt ganz am Schluss war dann aber der Dessert, zwar schon  richtig gut ausgefahren, aber auch mit HT einfach nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Juli 2008)

Prinzipiell bin ich zu sehr auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Skunkworks (15. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich zu sehr auf der sicheren Seite.



Das macht garnix, schliesslich will man am Montag wieder gesund arbeiten gehen...


----------



## Stifta (15. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bin ich zu sehr auf der sicheren Seite.


Da könnten wir uns prima ergänzen, ich bin aufwärts meist auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## captain hook (16. Juli 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ah zum Training. Ich muss was für den Downhill tun. Bin die Volle DH Bremse. Da gehen mir siche 5 Minuten verloren. Wird aber besser. Und ich fahre fast nur Fully, weil unterm Strich auf der Uhr das schnellere Konzept ist.



ah ja... also du fährst langsam runter... 

also bislang wollte ich dir das ja fast schon glauben, aber wir haben in letzter zeit den einen oder anderen marathon zusammen bestritten und kamen jeweils in ca. dem selben zeitfenster ins ziel (oder der zwischenzeitenvergleich ergab das selbe ergebnis) (pfronten, kirchberg, dolomiti). dass du bergab dabei langsam unterwegs warst, kann ich eher nicht bestätigen. vielleicht nicht so raketenartig wie so mancher junger cc fahrer aber 2-3 min nimmst du mir auf jeder abfahrt ab! (und ich kalkulier mit ca. 5 min zeitverlust pro 800 HM abfahrt...) so dramatisch ists denke ich nicht. oder ich bin bergab noch schlechter als ich eh schon dachte...

training: fahren kommt von fahren.


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. Juli 2008)

da bin ich ja beruhigt.....fahr rel stark rauf und werd runter wieder überholt. Des nervt!!!!


----------



## captain hook (17. Juli 2008)

bei dir ists wenigstens nen bischen ausgeglichen....  als ich dich beim dolomiti auf der letzten auffahrt überholt hab, hab ich bis ins ziel gedacht du kommst sicher nochmal vorbei auf dem wurzelstück. sowohl in pfronten als auch in kirchberg hab ich auf der letzten abfahrt mehr als 5 plätze verloren. dann wirds schon langsam bitter! warte noch immer auf den ersten marathon mit bergankunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (17. Juli 2008)

bin da eingebrochen. wer warst du? hab nix mehr mitgekriegt. voll blau gewesen. Was hast für ne Zeit gehabt?


----------



## captain hook (17. Juli 2008)

5:57h soweit ich mich erinnern kann. 

wir standen hinterher mit einem schwarz weiss gekleideten merida fahrer den du gut kanntest an der zielverpflegung. 

durfte schön beim ersten start da von hinten starten. hab ganz schön gebrodelt als ich bis zur mitte des ersten berges schritttempo fahren durfte oder schieben. (und das wo ich doch nur bergauf fahren kann?!)


----------



## zauberer# (17. Juli 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> hab ganz schön gebrodelt als ich bis zur mitte des ersten berges schritttempo fahren durfte oder schieben. (und das wo ich doch nur bergauf fahren kann?!)



mit Schritttempo und Schieben bis zur Mitte in unter 1 Stunde auf die Plätzwiese 
ab der Hälfte dann mit 30km/h bergauf?


----------



## captain hook (18. Juli 2008)

ich sach ja ich kann nur bergauf fahren... bergab ist so ähnlich... allerdings in der ausprägung ins negative...  

gefahren wurde bis zu den allerersten steigungsprozenten. da sind dann die ersten von rad gekippt und es gab nen schönen stau.  ich frag mich wie solche leute in die vorderen startblöcke gekommen sind oder sich dann auchnoch da hinstellen wenn sie bei 10% nicht mehr fahren können. weil steil wars da nicht wirklich und schwierig auch nicht (soweit ich mich erinnere, war da sogar asphalt)?! das zog sich dann so ne weile hin das schieben und dann gings zickzack um schiebende über den schönen forstweg. richtig fahren ging geschätzt ab einem km vor dem asphalt.


----------



## baloo (18. Juli 2008)

Gerade auf Bike Sport News gelesen, UCI bestätigt Marathon WM Podium


----------



## Toni172 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
bin auch wieder vom Dolomiti und anschliessendem Urlaub zurück.

Ich war dieses Jahr nach letztem Jahr das zweite mal dabei. Ich habe mich von 2007 mit 8:44h auf 7:48h (2008) um fast eine Stunde verbessert. Und ich war noch nicht mal richtig fertig im Ziel. Am letzten 4 km langen Anstieg habe ich nochmal richtig Druck gemacht und ettliche Fahrer überholt. Leider Bin ich auch nicht der Super abfahrer und habe somit an der letzten Abfahrt (super Trail) nochmal 5-6 Plätze verloren. Aber ich wollte ja auch noch in den Familienurlaub starten.  

Die Strecke in der Richtung von 2008 (also gegen den Uhrzeiger) soll ja laut Aussagen vieler Teilnehmer schwerer sein als 2007. Nun gut, wenn dem so ist, bin ich mit meiner Zeitverbesserung mehr als zufrieden. Obwohl in diesem Jahr im Nachhinein sicher noch 15 min. schneller möglich gewesen wäre. Aber so ist das wenn man Angst von dem "Mann mit dem Hammer" hat und somit die ersten Anstiege etwas mehr "piano" angeht.

@treti und Skunkworks
Glückwunsch zu den Super Zeiten.

Fazit: Super Veranstltung wo alles perfekt passt !!!!!!!!!!
         Wann ist der genaue Termin für 2009 ??? Ich möchte die 7:30h in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## zauberer# (18. Juli 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Strecke in der Richtung von 2008 (also gegen den Uhrzeiger) soll ja laut Aussagen vieler Teilnehmer schwerer sein als 2007. ....



das hat bei denen 2008 vielleicht am Regen gelegen, ansonsten nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## lens83 (20. Juli 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie solche leute in die vorderen startblöcke gekommen sind



im ersten startblock gesetzt sind meines wissens nur die top 100 der langen strecke und die top 70 der kurzen strecke. der rest startet gemäß anmeldedatum.


----------



## captain hook (21. Juli 2008)

dann müssen einige die da gestanden haben seit dem sie dieses ergebnis erziel haben maximale leistungseinbußen erlebt haben...


----------



## Toni172 (21. Juli 2008)

ich hatte auch eine rote Nummer und war somit im ersten Startblock. Meine Zeit mit 7:48h war auch nicht schnell, aber ich habe mich im Dezember angemeldet. So ist das nun mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (21. Juli 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> dann müssen einige die da gestanden haben seit dem sie dieses ergebnis erziel haben maximale leistungseinbußen erlebt haben...



die "gesetzten" im ersten startblock sind ja nur ein kleiner teil. der rest startet so weit vorne, weil sie sich schlicht und einfach saufrüh angemeldet haben.


----------



## captain hook (22. Juli 2008)

jaja... diese ewige geschichte über leistungsgerechte oder nicht leistungsgerechte aufstellung bei massenveranstaltungen... aus meiner sicht könnten die sportler durch realistische einschätzung des eigenen leistungsvermögens selber viel dazu beitragen, dass das bei vielen veranstaltungen besser läuft, es keine staus gibt etc. (funktioniert allerdings ja auch nur, wenn alle mitmachen und ist damit auch schon wieder sinnlose schwärmerei...)


----------



## Compagnon (22. Juli 2008)

Ich find die Variante nach Anmeldedatum die fairste. Ich selbst war im letzten Startblock und es war echt die Hölle, allein bei der Verpflegungstation auf der Plätzwiese habe ich gefühlte 500 Fahrer überholt, die da alle rumstanden (natürlich waren es viel weniger). Aber beim Dolomiti liegt es sicher auch daran, daß beide Distanzen gleichzeitig starten. Das ist aber das Prinzip und vermutlich auch eines der Erfolgsgeheimnisse der Organisatoren.


----------



## captain hook (23. Juli 2008)

nach anmeldedatum berücksichtigt allerdings in keinster weise die leistungsstärke der fahrer. am ende siehts dann so aus wie beim dolomiti... wegen ein paar leuten die ganz vorne stehen und keinen 10% berg hochkommen wartet der gesamte rest vom feld. im zweifel bis hin zum schieben. und wenn 2000 oder 3000 leute erstmal runter sind vom rad, dann dauert es bekanntlich ne weile bis da wieder irgendwas rollt. danach dann schön in diese zweispurige forststrasse... super. da kann man sich dann so richtig schön durch die komprimierte masse arbeiten.


----------



## Toni172 (22. Dezember 2008)

@all
ich hol mal das Thema wieder nach oben. Somit muss für 2009 kein neuer "Fred" aufgemacht werden.

Es soll ja im Bereich Helm eine etwas geänderte Streckenführung geben. Weis JEmand schon was genaueres?
Oder hat einer noch das Höhenprofil der 2007er Langstrecke zum vergleich?
Hier das von 2009. Da ist doch 2007 im Bereich Helm kein so steiler Zacken gewesen,...oder?
http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/uploads/media/Profil_DSBlong2009_03.pdf

@treti
Du kennst Dich doch beim Dolomiti aus. Was ändert sich am Helm?


----------



## baloo (23. Dezember 2008)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @all
> ich hol mal das Thema wieder nach oben. Somit muss für 2009 kein neuer "Fred" aufgemacht werden.
> 
> Es soll ja im Bereich Helm eine etwas geänderte Streckenführung geben. Weis JEmand schon was genaueres?
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren! Vorallem die HM, auf der Homepage steht was von 3400hm und im Höhenprofil sind es ~3700hm?
Schade ist auch, dass dieses Jahr das Dolomiti und das Swiss Bike Masters am selben Tag sind.


----------



## Toni172 (23. Dezember 2008)

es waren schon immer so um die 3400hm. die Angaben von 3800hm des Veranstalters waren zu hoch.


----------



## the.mtb.biker (4. Januar 2009)

Hi bikers! I'm Stefano, from Italy. I don't speak German, but with my friend GoogleTranslator I can understand something...

The new climb of Dolomiti Superbike 2009 is Monte Elmo (Helm); you can see some photos of the top of the climb here, in a post I've written in the italian MTB Forum:
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showpost.php?p=2657622&postcount=252


The summit of Helm will be reached from Waldruhe, the 6-kilomteres climb made in the 2007 edition from Innichen (the third climb of the race), riding for additional 4 steep kilometers.
(in the link you can find the profil).
TOTAL ASCENT: 
-from Innichen: 10,8KM. @ 8,02%
-from Waldruhe: 4,15KM. @ 10,89%

The racetrack will be the same of the "old" edition of Dolomiti Superbike (until 2005), clockwise and without Croda Rossa-Rotwand, but in 2009 we will have to climb Helm.

The total ascent of the race will be approximately 3400m.: the indication in the website is correct (in past years the GPS track had some errors... it was 3400m. instead of the 3800m. declared fromthe organizing commitee).

Bye!

Stefano
www.tmb.135.it


----------



## krümel72 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal den Dolomiti mitfahren.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tips zur Übernachtung geben?


Gruß krümel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (22. Januar 2009)

krümel72 schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal den Dolomiti mitfahren.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand Tips zur Übernachtung geben?
> 
> 
> Gruß krümel



Unterkünfte gibts auf der offiziellen DSB Seite.

Kann dir ansonsten den Schopfenhof empfehlen, total nette Leute, super Nachtessen (spez. getunt fürs Rennen), ca. 15 min vom Start, ideal zum einrollen.


----------

